

Rails vulnerabilities are not Rails' - blambeau
http://www.revision-zero.org/rails-vulnerabilities-are-not-rails

======
blambeau
Does anyone knows whether if would be possible to level up $SAFE only during
tainted input parsing (JSON, XML, YAML, etc.)?

I mean, Ruby's $SAFE level provides a way to tackle security issues but
apparently few developers use it. Wouldn't be useful to search for patterns of
use there?

